# RCP 2Views und einer davon als Placeholder



## Mike90 (8. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerad in meiner RCPAnwendung 2Views in der Perspective darstellen. Das Darstellen ist ja kein Problem, leider will ich beim Öffnen des Programms nur den einen View auf 1/4 der Seite sehen und den anderen View erst öffnen, wenn ich auf DEN Button gedrückt habe. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich den View, der beim Start nicht gleich angezeigt werden soll, nicht als Placeholder eingebunden. Kann mir jemand sagen was der Fehler dein kann ?


```
layout.addStandaloneView(NavigationView.ID, false, IPageLayout.LEFT,
				0.00f, editorArea);
		layout.addStandaloneViewPlaceholder(DetailsView.ID, 0, 0.75f,
				editorArea, false);
```







;(


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2010)

*verschoben*
Wie äussert sich das Problem denn? Wenn du die View öffnest erscheint sie am falschen Platz?


----------



## Mike90 (8. Nov 2010)

also der View1 erstreckt sich über die ganze Breite. 
so in etwa:


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2010)

Ach so.
Bei Views ist das so. Views versuchen immer den Platz bestmöglich zu nutzen. Wenn du Rechts tatsächlich einen leeren Bereich haben willst, geht das wohl nur mit sichtbarer Editor Area die diesen Platz für sich beansprucht.


----------



## Mike90 (9. Nov 2010)

ah genau... das war das, was ich gesucht habe... 

thx Wildcard


----------

